# Ugh I'm so mad!!!! Food change!



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

So I've been spending $55 on a $30lb bag of dog food for a couple years now because I'm an idiot. The lady at the pet food store told me it was grain free. I never double checked (that's why I'm an idiot). My Bully Buffy has been showing signs of grain allergies ever since I got her. I've took her to the vet and took her off of all treats because I told the vet that I'm feeding grain free food already (SMH). So this morning I was disgusted because Buffy is just getting worse and worse and I looked at the dog food bag and its not frikken grain free. So after I blew up at myself and apologized to my dog I went to a different feed store and decided to change EVERYBODY'S dog food. All of my dogs are now gonna be eating 4health fish and potato GRAIN FREE. $35 for a $30lb bag which is a nice save for me since I go through a bag every 2 days. I wanted to switch to Orijien or Acana but we don't have any local places that sell it. If this doesn't work I'm gonna try Taste of The Wild again but I'm crossing my fingers this is a good change for my dogs!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

That's what we feed and Cain-who has grain and chicken allergy- does fantastic on it. I like the results I've seen and the price

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yea I just fed everybody and not a single one even stuck around for a pet they all wanted that food. I'm happy there all loving it. Now fingers crossed Buffy's allergies go away!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

BullyGal feeds it too and when I talked to her she said her girl hasn't had a break out since switching. That was a few months ago, but I've noticed a great change with Cain. He had a little hair loss around his eyes and its almost completely grown back. Hope Buffy clears up well. I'm sure she will

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Have you looked at the shipment options for Chewy.com? You're in HI though so it might not be the best option. 

I ordered from there once and was pleasantly surprised because it was free shipping (shipped from PA to WA) and they didn't charge me sales tax so though the listed price was a few dollars more I ended up saving due to the lack of sales tax. 

I haven't ordered again though because it did take probably about 5 days for the food to arrive. But another benefit was that you can set up automatic orders at a specified interval, like every 2 weeks. 

In the long run its just easier for us to shop at the pet store which is right next to our regular grocery store. 

Good luck with the new food! I hope it works out for everyone!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Carriana said:


> Have you looked at the shipment options for Chewy.com? You're in HI though so it might not be the best option.
> 
> I ordered from there once and was pleasantly surprised because it was free shipping (shipped from PA to WA) and they didn't charge me sales tax so though the listed price was a few dollars more I ended up saving due to the lack of sales tax.
> 
> ...


I have seen the online shops but like you said it's easier for me to go to the feed store than to deal with online and shipping...I'm not from Hi though I'm in MO...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I have seen the online shops but like you said it's easier for me to go to the feed store than to deal with online and shipping...I'm not from Hi though I'm in MO...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I meant to phrase that as a question, not a statement - why did I think you were from HI? Maybe your screen name,


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Carriana said:


> I meant to phrase that as a question, not a statement - why did I think you were from HI? Maybe your screen name,


Lol I have not a clue! Why would my screen name make you think Hawaii? Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I dunno, lol, paola sounds islandish to me. I think there was another member who joined around the same tome as you who was from HI. *shrugs*


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I been telling folks about this since last year, one of my show friends tld me about it. I was feeding totw. This 4health is the same, private label, from what I gathered. 
I feed it also, lamb n rice. I am going to switch to the higher grade one, which just hit our local tractor supply co about a 3 weeks ago...wanted some feedback on it, for it is 100% grain free, as their previous formula actually had some wheat/barley type grain. Good feed...Almost a year on it and great results.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

I feed a couple of mine who have bad allergies the same thing .. they have done very well with it


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

circlemkennels said:


> I feed a couple of mine who have bad allergies the same thing .. they have done very well with it


Yay!!! I'm glad to hear all the good results. My dogs are all loving it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Use a butcher... Im pretty much done trusting kibble the only commerical food I trust is frozen bil jac. I'd stand by purina as a kibble back in the day all the way up til here just recently. I stand by original statement ^^


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

mccoypitbulls said:


> I been telling folks about this since last year, one of my show friends tld me about it. I was feeding totw. This 4health is the same, private label, from what I gathered.
> I feed it also, lamb n rice. I am going to switch to the higher grade one, which just hit our local tractor supply co about a 3 weeks ago...wanted some feedback on it, for it is 100% grain free, as their previous formula actually had some wheat/barley type grain. Good feed...Almost a year on it and great results.


idk if i'm reading your post correctly. so just disregard this if it doesn't apply. rice is a grain. so anything with rice is not 100% grain free.
there are some feeds with hypoallergenic grains in them. like acana. they use steel cut oats. these grains are actually a quality source of nutrition without the side effects. but they take longer to cook and it makes the price go up. rice and corn are the cheapest things on earth next to dirt.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

JoKealoha said:


> idk if i'm reading your post correctly. so just disregard this if it doesn't apply. rice is a grain. so anything with rice is not 100% grain free.
> there are some feeds with hypoallergenic grains in them. like acana. they use steel cut oats. these grains are actually a quality source of nutrition without the side effects. but they take longer to cook and it makes the price go up. rice and corn are the cheapest things on earth next to dirt.


Exactly!! That's what happened to me. I was feeding a food with rice in it because I'm an idiot. Somebody told me it was grain free so I didn't even pay attention to the fact that is said RICE in big letters on the bag. I'm feeding whitefish and potato now. Funny how all of my dogs coats slicked up pretty quick except for my problem dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

JoKealoha said:


> idk if i'm reading your post correctly. so just disregard this if it doesn't apply. rice is a grain. so anything with rice is not 100% grain free.
> there are some feeds with hypoallergenic grains in them. like acana. they use steel cut oats. these grains are actually a quality source of nutrition without the side effects. but they take longer to cook and it makes the price go up. rice and corn are the cheapest things on earth next to dirt.


yup! i agree! if i had to feed grain it would be steel cut oats. Banshee is on Diamond Naturals chicken and rice at the moment. but i been toying with the idea of switching her over to Acana like Odin or maybe some other grain free food. the Acana that i feed Odin is their grain free formula, Acana Regionals Wild Prairie. and i LOVE how shiny and soft and good he is/looks!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

4Health.. TOTW... You are going to run back into the same issues.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> Use a butcher... Im pretty much done trusting kibble the only commerical food I trust is frozen bil jac. I'd stand by purina as a kibble back in the day all the way up til here just recently. I stand by original statement ^^


You don't trust Orijen?  I'm feeding the Regional Red and my 6 month old female loves the ish! Since it is so nutrient dense and protein rich she only gets 1 cup in the morning and 1 cup in the evening. Her coat and overall health seems great! I'm switching every 1 or 2 bags between the Regional Red and the 6Fish. The breakdown is 38%protein/18% fat/10% moisture. I pay $50 for a 15lb bag or $88 for a 28lb bag. If you feed correctly (don't overfeed) it doesn't cost much more than other lower grade kibbles. Remember, you can feed a tad less with this kibble. Orijen is simply the best one can buy IMO.

They also just changed their recipe from using russet potatoes to red and green lentils/chickpeas.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

I feed 4Health Grain free Whitefish and Potato, as well. I was feeding TOTW PS, but decided to try this out. I know some people are leery of 4Health, but just wanted to point out that the grain free line is manufactured by Ainsworth, not Diamond like TOTW and the regular 4Health line!

My dogs are doing GREAT on it!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

~Missy~ said:


> I feed 4Health Grain free Whitefish and Potato, as well. I was feeding TOTW PS, but decided to try this out. I know some people are leery of 4Health, but just wanted to point out that the grain free line is manufactured by Ainsworth, not Diamond like TOTW and the regular 4Health line!
> 
> My dogs are doing GREAT on it!


Actually not all of it is, some of the grain free is still produced along side in Diamond facilities. Also, the ingredients still come from the same places so where it is manufactured bears no difference on whether the ingredients used are of quality or not..

Because of this typically a dog will do well on a x amount of time hen fall back to having food allergies due to the inconsistent nature of the feed and the lack of nourishment unless you have an animal that is able to continue and never had allergies prior based on feed sources... However they are still lacking in breakable nutrients needed o thrive on a diet..


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

KMdogs said:


> Actually not all of it is, some of the grain free is still produced along side in Diamond facilities. Also, the ingredients still come from the same places so where it is manufactured bears no difference on whether the ingredients used are of quality or not


All I know is that I spoke with Ainsworth and Tractor Supply and both confirmed that the grain-free line is manufactured by Ainsworth.

And the recalls were centered around Diamond's manufacturing plants, so not sure if the ingredients showed up already contaminated or if they became contaminated at the plant.


----------

